# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές >  Απο Περιστέρι τι βλέπω?

## fiber

ΑΝ σας πω οτι είμαι 38 00 38, 23 41 56/ 38.0107, 23.6991 μπορεί κανείς τριγύρω να μου πει αν έχω internet την περιοχή. Μπορώ να βάλω AP και κεραία YAGI. Αλήθεια γιατί κανείς δεν χρησιμοποιεί YAGI?

----------


## papashark

Όχι με το στίγμα σου δεν μπορούμε να σου πούμε τίποτα...

Πήγαινε να κάνεις μια καταχώρηση στην nodedb για να δεις τι υπάρχει γύρω σου.

Έχουμε πει επανειλημμένως ότι το AWMN ακόμα δεν μοιράζει internet, υπάρχουν μόνο δύο κόμβοι (Ν.Ιωνία και Περισσό) που μοιράζουν δοκιμαστικά.

Οι Yagi δεν κάνουν για ΑΡ.

Χρησιμοποιούν αρκετοί yagi, απλά είναι πιο φθηνές οι grid.....

----------


## fiber

Soulreaper, multi4net, sekos

Giati den kanei i YAGI, kateyuinomeni keraia einai.

----------


## SoulReaper

fiber se pia perioxi tou peristeriou ise, giati apo oti blepo den exeis mpei sti nodedb akoma.

----------


## xaotikos

Συνήθως στα AP λόγω του ότι χρησιμοποιούνται σαν κόμβοι χρειάζονται μεγάλο εύρος κάλυψης. Έτσι χρησιμοποιούμε είτε πολυκατευθηντικές (οmnidirectional--omni) είτε sector που έχουν μία γωνία κάλυψης. Οι yagi σαν κατευθηντικές δεν δίνουν μεγάλα περιθώρια στους γύρω να συνδεθούν με το AP.

----------


## fiber

SoulReaper , eimai piso apo tin paidiki xara (meta ton Ag. Antoni)
Blepo kala tis ergatikes polikatoikies tis eyaggelistras poy einai psiles, ligo likabito kai ligo Poikilo oros.
Pos soy fainetai?

----------


## xaotikos

Αν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη ,καλό θα ήταν να καταχωρήσεις την θέση σου στο nodedb ώστε και οι άλλοι που τυχόν έχουν οπτική επαφή μαζί σου να μπορέσουν να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί σου και να κανονιστούν όλα τα θέματα καλύτερα.

----------


## fiber

Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς τι ακριβώς να κάνω?

Επίσης που βρίσκω καλώδια? Πως ευθυγραμμίζω τις κεραίες? Με το μάτι? Και αν είναι μακριά? Με το κυάλι?

----------


## takis

Ο ΜΟΝΟΣ ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙΣ ΑΚΡΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΣΩ ΤΗΣ NODEDB

----------


## vegos

> Μήπως μπορείς να μου πείς τι ακριβώς να κάνω?
> 
> Επίσης που βρίσκω καλώδια? Πως ευθυγραμμίζω τις κεραίες? Με το μάτι? Και αν είναι μακριά? Με το κυάλι?


Τις κεραίες μπορείς να τις ρυθμίσιες με το μάτι, με gps ή με πυξίδα. 

Καλώδια θα βρεις σε καταστήματα που πουλάνε ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνιακό εξοπλισμό ή ηλεκτρονικά.

----------


## SoulReaper

> SoulReaper , eimai piso apo tin paidiki xara (meta ton Ag. Antoni)
> Blepo kala tis ergatikes polikatoikies tis eyaggelistras poy einai psiles, ligo likabito kai ligo Poikilo oros.
> Pos soy fainetai?


Nomizo pos prepei na exoume optiki epafi an kai tha diefkolines perisotero ean pigenes kai edo
--> http://www.nodedb.com/europe/gr/athens/? <-- kai kataxorouses ti thesi sou.

----------


## fiber

Μολις κατάφερα να βάλω τη θέση μου στο nodedb
Ρε παιδιά, γιατί δεν λέει κανείς οτι πρέπει να μπούν οι συνταταγμένες σε δεκαδικά?
2 εβδομάδες έφαγα να ψάχνω!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Γράψτε πλήρεις οδηγίες για νέους.

SoulReaper με βλεπεις????

----------


## xaotikos

Συγγνώμη αλλά έχει γραφτεί πολλές φορές στο forum (και με bold γράμματα) ότι οι συντεταγμένες πρέπει να γράφονται με τελείες και όχι με κόμμα. Ένα πρόχειρο tutorial μπορείς να βρεις εδώ: http://www.geocities.com/tioonline/awmn_tutorial.htm

----------


## papazaf

ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ(ΘΗΒΩΝ) ΚΑΙ ΨΑΝΧΟΜΑΙ...........
ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΑΚΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΟDEDB, ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΠΑΝΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ, ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΦΡΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ PROJECT WIRELESS ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΚΡΗ.....ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΠΡΩΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ....

----------


## papazaf

sorry παιδια για τα κεφαλαια αλλα ....ξεχαστηκα..........

----------


## fiber

Εϊμαστε 800 μ μακρυά

Στο κάτω μέρος του noidedb γράφει node name και distance οπότε μπορείς να βάκλεις τη θέση σου και μετά βλέπεις στο distance όλους τους άλλους.

Αναμονή λοιπόν

----------


## SoulReaper

> SoulReaper με βλεπεις???


Από ότι κατάλαβα (από μια πρόχειρη ματιά που έριξα) πρέπει να είσαι λίγο αριστερά από τις εργατικές κατοικίες οπότε κατά 90% πρέπει να σε βλέπω (εάν έχεις και λίγο ύψος από το έδαφος φυσικά) ,εκτός αν κατάλαβα λάθος και σε κρύβουν  ::  οι εργατικές κατοικίες.
Φυσικά για να είμαστε σίγουροι πρέπει να βρεθούμε και να γίνουν και κάποια test με εξοπλισμό(έστω και με δανεικό).




> ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΣΤΕΡΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ(ΘΗΒΩΝ) ΚΑΙ ΨΑΝΧΟΜΑΙ...........
> ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ, ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΖΩ ΑΚΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΝΟDEDB, ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ ΤΑ ΛΕΕΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΩ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΠΑΦΗ ΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΔΙΠΑΝΟΥΣ ΜΟΥ, ΕΤΣΙ ΛΟΙΠΟΝ ΕΧΩ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΦΡΕΝΟ ΣΤΟ PROJECT WIRELESS ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΑΚΡΗ.....ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΣΠΡΩΞΕΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ....


Καταρχάς ηρέμισε και "προσπάθησε" να διατηρήσεις τη ψυχραιμία σου.  ::  
Την οπτική επαφή με τους άλλους χρήστες την κοιτάς με το μάτι (στο περίπου) αλλά και με ένα gps ή μια πυξίδα (όπως ακριβός και στις κεραίες που αναφέρει ο vegos).
Επίσης διάβασε και το tutorial που ανέφερε πιο πάνω ο xaotikos (εάν δεν το έχεις κάνει ήδη).

----------


## papazaf

δυστυχως με κρυβουν οι πολυκατοικιες........
οσο για τα tutorial τα εχω διαβασει ολα , αλλα μαλλον μονο με μια συναντηση με τους γειτονες θα μπορουσε να βγει μια ακρη.
Οποιος ενδιαφερεται παιδια να το κανονισουμε........

----------


## SoulReaper

> αλλα μαλλον μονο με μια συναντηση με τους γειτονες θα μπορουσε να βγει μια ακρη.
> Οποιος ενδιαφερεται παιδια να το κανονισουμε........


Εγώ είμαι μέσα. Εξάλλου μόνο με μια συνάντηση θα μπορούσαμε να δούμε τι και πως θα μπορέσει να γίνει μεταξύ μας.
Οι υπόλοιποι περιστεριώτες (και όχι μόνο) τι λέτε;

----------


## papazaf

Εγω ειμαι μεσα , μπορουμε να κανονισουμε κατι το αλλο Σαββατοκυριακο.
Αντε να μαζευτουμε να δουμε και ποσοι ειμαστε τελικα...

----------


## fiber

Kai ego mesa fysika.
Kyriaki protimo, proi na kanoyme mia bolta giro giro.

Ego eimai kato apo tiw polikatoikies (pros athina) ara prepei na baloyme mia keraia se kapoia polikatoikia.

----------


## Luminus

Paideia twra pou mphka kai egw sto paixnidi mporoume na kanoume kati? Egw menw Konta ston Palaio Taxiarxh se mia polhkatikia me ypsos gyro sta 20m.

----------


## SoulReaper

Ωραία... λοιπόν τι θα λέγατε για την Κυριακή 2/3/2003 κατά τις 10.00 (καλά είναι; ) το πρωί μπροστά στο άλσος ή κάπου αλλού (π.χ. μπουρνάζι)  ::

----------


## papazaf

Εγω ειμαι μεσα, Κυριακη 2/3 το μεσημερακι.
Διαλεχτε μερος........

----------


## fiber

Εγώ νόμιζα αυτή την Κυριακή 23/2,
Πάντως ΟΚ για 2/3, 10.00 στο Αλσος.

----------


## SoulReaper

::   ::  

Ρε παιδιά μια πρόταση έκανα αν δεν μπορείτε την ώρα που πρότεινα τότε προτείνετε κάτι άλλο μπας και καταλήξουμε σε κάτι επιτέλους.
Άντε μπας και ΟΡΓΑΝΩΘΟΥΜΕ και εμείς γιατί μας βλέπω τελευταίους να μένουμε (αν δεν έχουμε μείνει ήδη φυσικά  ::  ).

Οι υπόλοιποι περιστεριώτες που είναι  ::  , τι κάνουν  ::  ...γιατί δεν νομίζω πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε meeting και να είμαστε τρεις κι ο κούκος…  ::

----------


## stoidis

Τα μηνύματα μεταφέρονται στο "Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Αθηνών - Περιοχές". Μπορούμε να συνεχίσουμε εκεί.

----------


## Luminus

Kai egw mesa eimai. 10:00 sto alsos mprosta sthn kafeteria sthn eisodo.

----------


## papazaf

Παιδια επειμενω στην ωρα για μεσημερακι προς απογευμα την κυριακη 2/3 και Νομιζω οτι πλατεια Δημαρχειας που ειναι πιο κεντρικη ειναι καλυτερα για συναντηση..........Τι λετε;

----------


## fiber

Οχι πλατεία,
εχει έργα , κίνηση κλπ

Αστο Αλσος , έχει χώρο, καφέ, είσαι και κοντά νομίζω. Οποια ώρα.
Ποιός θα φέρει χάρτες?

Προτείνω να βάλουμε πρώτα στίγματα, να ΄σκεφθούμε ζεύξη με υπάρχων δίκτυο και μετά μια βόλτα να δούμε σπίτια για πιθανές τοπικές ζεύξεις

----------


## fiber

Οχι πλατεία,
εχει έργα , κίνηση κλπ

Αστο Αλσος , έχει χώρο, καφέ, είσαι και κοντά νομίζω. Οποια ώρα.
Ποιός θα φέρει χάρτες?

Προτείνω να βάλουμε πρώτα στίγματα, να ΄σκεφθούμε ζεύξη με υπάρχων δίκτυο και μετά μια βόλτα να δούμε σπίτια για πιθανές τοπικές ζεύξεις

----------


## Luminus

Egw den exw provlhma gia dhmarxeio. Einai kai konta ston pezodromo kai mporoume na araxoume kai gia kafedaki se mia poly wraia kafeteria pou exei (Opera). kai nomizw kai egw oti meshmeraki einai kalhtera giati sabbato brady poios xerei ti wra peftei o kathenas gia ypno  ::

----------


## fiber

ΟΚ πλατεία με πεισατε.

Στις 15.00 καλα είναι για καφέ...

----------


## papazaf

Ok ,μονο που πρεπει να βρουμε χαρτες.......

----------


## krom

Rikse mia matia an blepis tis kerees tis radiofonias sto Ilion.
Gia na prosanatolistis. bres to bouno tis petroupolis, bres to TERRA PETRA kai to damari, kai apo eki rikse +70 mires (deksiostrofa) ospou na dis tis kerees tis radiofonias. An tis blepis tote blepis ton kombo iliou.

----------


## papazaf

ειναι αυτες που εχουν 2 κοκκινα λαμπακια ?
το τσεκαρα βραδι αλλα δεν βλεπο το νταμαρι βλεπω ομως 2 λαμπακια, λες να ειναι αυτες?

----------


## papashark

Πάντα μου άρεσαν οι καφετέριες του Περιστερίου, ειδικά ο θηλυκός του πλυθησμός, θα έρθω και εγώ να σας γνωρίσω.  ::  

Θα με αναγνωρίσετε από το πτερύγιο στην πλάτη  ::

----------


## SeKos

Paides 8a er8w kai egw  ::  elpizw na me 8elete ... ixixi SoulReaper 8a sou steilw kai msg an einai...  ::

----------


## xaotikos

> Paides 8a er8w kai egw  elpizw na me 8elete ... ixixi SoulReaper 8a sou steilw kai msg an einai...


Mporei na erthw kai egw....*arkei na mhn erthei o sekos!!!!*

Sekos to kanonizoume an einai mporei na exei erthei kai h kartoula sou mexri tote  ::

----------


## aman

paides nomizo pos emena me ksexasate telios!!!! meno sta sinora peristeriou-iliou...... otan tha ginei i sinantisi idopiiste me!!!!!!!!!  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoulReaper

Δεν σε ξεχάσαμε μην ανησυχείς. Σήμερα το βράδυ θα στείλω ένα mailάκι σε όσους περιστεριώτες βλέπω στη nodedb και αύριο (μάλλον) θα το pοstάρω και στα meeting.

----------


## aman

eyxaristo poli  ::  aaaa!!!  ::  ksexasa na sas po!: prin pente lepta imoun kato ap' to spiti aytou (den ksero poios einai) pou einai dipla ap' tis ergatikes polikatoikies....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## papazaf

ω ρε λαος......, ελατε παιδια ολοι οι καλοι χωρανε...
.Papashark εμεις στο περιστερι ειμαστε φιλοξενος κοσμος..ετσι δεν ειναι παιδια?
Krom μπορεις να μου πεις αν ειναι ο κομβος στις κεραιες που βλεπω?

----------


## Luminus

Etsi opws paei, H Synanthsh afti tha katanthsei genikh syneleush.
Kalh Fash  ::  tha exw thn eukereia na sas gnwrhsw kai na sas rwthsw kai merika pragmatakia esas pou katexete kai perisotera.
Lew na ferw kai kanena pano  ::   ::

----------


## davidcas

Tha eimai ki egw ekei. Ta leme thn kyriakh.

----------


## krom

nai arxige aftes ine,
An tis blepis kathara tote malon boroume na kanoume link oi dio mas.
Ipomoni na stiso to AP mou...
kane mia prospathia pados na kitaksis kai pali tis kerees kai na sindethis ston LLAFER (node id 14)
kai reply na mou pis.

----------


## fiber

Ποιός απο τους αρχηγούς θα φέρει χάρτες?
Πρέπει να αρχίζουμε να οργανώνουμε πλήρη κίνηση και να γνωρίζουμε ποιός μπορεί να κάνει λινκ
Επαναλαμβάνω κυριακή 2/3 15.00 πλατεία Περιστερίου , μπορστά στο Δημαρχείο.

----------


## papazaf

με την πρωρη ευκαιρια , θα δοκιμασω να κανω το link

----------


## fiber

aman,
ποιες πολυκατοικίες ενοείς, Αγ. Αντώνη ή Ευαγγελίστριας?

ΤΙ οδό είναι η κεραία που είδες?

----------


## papazaf

Παιδια να οργανωθουμε, πλησιαζει η κυριακη

----------


## SeKos

Re seis exei karnavali kapoia mera... einai savvato i kiriaki??? ama einai kiriaki ektos tou oti oles oi kafeteries ston pezodromo 8a einai tigga , prepei na kouvalame apo mia grid gia na vroume o enas ton allos mesa sto mpoulouki... (8a nti8oume oloi Access point)
otan lew gia karnavali ennow kanoniki parelasi . Kai giorti stin plateia peristeriou (gaitanakia klp klp).
Opoios xerei pote einai akrivws as to pei, min xa8oume sto bougio...

----------


## papazaf

αληθεια πως θα αναγνωριστουμε?

----------


## xaotikos

Τελικά το καρναβάλι είναι *ακριβώς* στις 3 η ώρα .Αρχίζει από το μπουρνάζι και περνάει μπροστά από την πλατεία. Θα γίνεται ΠΑΝΙΚΟΣ. Πώς θα βρεθούμε? Εγώ με τον seko λέμε να κανονίσουμε καλύτερα μέσα σε καμία καφετέρια/καφενείο/ζαχαροπλαστείο/σουβλατζίδικο/πατσατζίδικο ,όπου θέλετε τέλος πάντων.

Περιμένουμε τη γνώμη σας.

----------


## fiber

Aν ξέρετε κάποια κοντά , πείτε ποιά, ας πάνε κάποιοι κατευθείαν και κάποιοι αλλοι να περιμένουν όσους δεν δούν το μήνυμα στα σκαλάκια του Δημαρχείου.

Μην χαθούμε κιόλας...

----------


## papazaf

υπαρχει το καφε opera στο τελος του πεζοδρομου διπλα κοντα στο πλαισιο ...τι λετε?
το θεμα ειναι οτι σε ενα καφε πως θα βρεθουμε?θα ρωταμε στα τραπεζια αν ξερουν τι ειναι ενα AP?θα φαμε ξυλο.......

----------


## xaotikos

Το opera είναι αυτό που είναι κολλητό μια μία άλλη καφετέρια? Αν ναι ειναι μια χαρά  ::   ::  Δεν έχει κανένας κανένα laptop να το φέρει και να το βάλει πάνω στο τραπέζι? Αν όχι πείτε μου να φέρω μια cantenna (stolichnaya) Δεν πιστεύω να είναι και πολύ εκεί μέσα με κουτιά από ποτά πάνω στο τραπέζι τους  ::

----------


## papazaf

νομιζω οτι λεμε το ιδιο, ειναι απεναντι απο μια city bank.
Φερε την canntena, σαν αναγνωριστικο.
Λοιπον εκλεισε, μια canntena στο τραπεζι στο opera στις 15:00 αυριο Κυριακη
Ειμαστε συμφωνοι?

----------


## xaotikos

Εγώ και SeKos_gr είμαστε μέσα. Περιμένουμε και τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## SoulReaper

Φτούσου γκαντεμιά....

Τεσπά είμαι και γω μέσα για όπερα στις 3.00 αρκεί να υπάρχει η cantenna για αναγνώριση  ::  (Ελπίζω να λέτε την Όπερα δίπλα στο Dolce Cafe, πάνω στον πεζόδρομο).

Υ.Γ: Θα πάω πρώτα (2.50) στην πλατεία Δημαρχείου (Παν. Τσαλδάρη) γιατί είναι και κάποιοι που έχουν ειδοποιηθεί με mail (μπας και βρω κανέναν).Θα είμαι απέναντι από την πλατεία μπροστά στη Vodafone ή μπροστά στα σκαλιά του δημαρχείου και κατά τις 3.10 θα σκάσω μύτη στην Όπερα.

Υ.Γ.2:Θα φοράω μαύρο (ξεβαμένο) τζίν με μια γκρί μπλούζα και μαύρο μπουφάν(με γκρι ρίγες στα χέρια).

----------


## xaotikos

Πόσους υπολογίζουμε περίπου? Αν είναι να πιάσουμε μερικά τραπεζάκια για να μην ψαχνόμαστε....

----------


## SoulReaper

Αν έρθουν όλοι τότε 4 αλλά επειδή ένας είπε θα προσπαθίσει και ένας άλλος θα δεί αν έχει χρόνο τότε σίγουρα 2 (αλλά μόνο εάν τους βρω  ::  ).

Υ.Γ.: Τους έστειλα ίδη mail για όπερα και ελπίζω να "checkάρουν" τα mail τους πριν έρθουν στο meeting.

Υ.Γ.2: Επειδή δεν θυμάμαι ποιοι ήταν έστειλα σε όλους όσους είναι καταχωριμεμοι στη nodedb, οπότε ζητώ συγνώμη προκαταβολικά από όσους ήδη το ξέρουν.  ::

----------


## SoulReaper

Παιδιά sorry αλλά εδώ και δυο ώρες χτύπισε κόκκινα το nodedb (max 10 e-mail's in last 24 hours limit reached) και δεν με αφήνει να στείλω mail στους: odykas, B52, deconomou kai aman. Εάν δει κανείς το μύνημα αφτό νωρίς το πρωί (το πολύ 9.00) ας τους στείλει ένα μύνημα εάν μπορεί για να τους ειδοποιήσει για την αλλαγή.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## fiber

SoulReaper, το πήρα το μήνυμα

Καθώς ανεβαίνω με τα πόδια θα περάσω πρώτα απο Δημαρχείο να σε βρώ (να δω και λίγο καρναβάλι) και πάμε μαζί.

Πως σε λένε?

Ηλίας

----------


## fiber

Λοιπόν εγώ συνεχίζω να γράφω εδώ.

Luminus πες μας αν ήδη έχει σύνδεση με SοulReaper και τι κεραία έχεις.

Εϊμαστε 700 μ μακρυά. Ισως γίνει κάτι

----------


## koem

Εγώ είμαι 500 μέτρα από τον Soulreaper, αλλά χτες που κάναμε δοκιμές από την κεραμοσκεπή του σπιτιού μου με τον Davidcas δεν πιάσαμε ούτε έναν! Περίεργο μου φάνηκε, θα ξαναδοκιμάσω με άλλες συνθήκες...

----------


## SoulReaper

Δημήτρη, όταν ξανακάνετε δοκιμές με τον Δαβίδ ενημέρωσέ με για να γυρίσω τη grid προς τα σένα επειδή, από ότι είδα στη nodedb είσαι χαμηλά και μπορεί να μην σε καλύπτουν οι 7 μοίρες που έχει η omni μου (απίθανο αυτό για τέτοια απόσταση αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...)

Προς fiber -> μέχρι χθες ήταν πάνω μου (αφού B52 δεν πιάναμε από το σπίτι του). Σήμερα όμως δεν είναι αφού εκτός του ότι έχω τη 520+ του έφυγε φαντάρος.

----------


## fiber

Γιατι πηγε φαντάρος......
τώρα τι θα κάνουμε.......πάνε οι ελπίδες μου....

ΤΟ Σαβάτο θα εχω μια YAGI και ένα AP αλλα δεν έχω μεγάλο ύψος (ιστο κλπ) και δεν νομίζω να πιάσω πολλά.

Sοulreaper να επικοινωνήσουμε Σαβάτο?
Ηλίας

----------


## aman

re paidia sas blepo olous sto nodedb kai fainetai oti eimaste para poli konta..... moprei na sas gnorizo kiolas.....  ::   ::   ::  as kanonisoume gia kamia kafeteria sto mpournazi.....  ::  ti lete???  ::   ::   ::

----------


## SoulReaper

Χμμμ… εγώ λέω στο επόμενο meeting να μην πάμε σε καφετέρια, αφού οι πιο πολύ έχουμε ήδη γνωριστεί μεταξύ μας, αλλά κάπου αλλού έτσι ώστε να κάνουμε και καμιά δοκιμή σε παιδιά που δεν έχουν εξοπλισμό ακόμα, αφού αρκετοί από εμάς έχουν εξοπλισμό, έτσι ώστε να δούμε πως θα διαμορφωθεί το δίκτυο στο Περιστέρι.

Fiber -> Δεν έχω πρόβλημα σου στέλνω με ένα pm τηλεφωνάκι για να συνεννοηθούμε.

----------


## fiber

Soulreaper, sorry

μου λειπουν κατι καλωδια και ιστός και δεν μπορω ακόμα να κάνω δοκιμές
θα σου στείλω pm

----------


## Koum

παιδια επιτελους γραφτηκα και εγω, ηθελα να το κανω απο μηνες..αλλα τα πράγματα πηγαν πολυ στραβα τελευταια....

Τελος πάντων.
Είμαι λόφο αξιωματικών πάνω απο τη Θηβών , καπου αναμεσα Πελασγίας και Τζον Κένεντυ, εχω απλετη θεα απο βορειοδυτικά, ανατολικά μεχρι και νοτιοδυτικα, αλλα δεν βλεπω καλα προς τα δυτικα (κοντα μου γιατι με εμποδιζουν 2 τετραγωνα που ειναι ψηλότερα..).

Είμαι πολυ κοντα στον sekos και ηδη ηρ8αμεσε επαφη, αλλα πιστευω οτι βλέπω και άλλους από εσας. Σκοπευω να εγκαταστήσω κόμβο δικτυου, πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει να δεθούν καλυτερα οι βορεια με τους νοτια από μενα. Θα προτιμουσα φυσικά μια λύση να ξεκινησω σαν client και με τον επόμενο μισθο να πάρω και τα υπόλοιπα... ::  χρησιμοποιώντας ενα παλιο PC σαν firewall... και αν τα πράγματα πάνε όπως σχεδιαζω εναν παλιο Compaq server απο την παλια μου δουλια για file server  ::  

Exv sxedia kata pws blepete.... ποτε θα κανονίσουμε να βρεθουμε ξανα εδω οι τριγύρω?? αντε να μου δωσετε και καμια ιδεα γιατι εχω πελαγώσει λιγο....

----------

